# IC Markets: anyone use them?



## Mickyjj (6 March 2016)

Looking for people's experiences good or bad trading fx with IC Markets. Thanks.


----------



## myfxpt (3 May 2016)

Mickyjj said:


> Looking for people's experiences good or bad trading fx with IC Markets. Thanks.




Hi, I am currently testing their cTrader platform and have experienced no issues to date.


----------

